# question about MD and dynamics



## thwlruss (Jul 7, 2011)

I plan to take the T/F depth module during the Oct. Exam

how much time/effort should I spend studying dynamics, vibrations, and machine design?

Thanks


----------



## thwlruss (Jul 7, 2011)

is this thing on?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

If I were in your shoes (and I was a few years ago), I would spend enough time on all areas to make sure I passed the exam on the first try (and I did).

I did MD, but studied and fully understood TF and HVAC subjects by the time the test rolled around.


----------



## Seafever (Jul 8, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> I plan to take the T/F depth module during the Oct. Exam
> how much time/effort should I spend studying dynamics, vibrations, and machine design?
> 
> Thanks



How long have you been studying? I am just starting and wondering if I am going to have enough study time between now and test date. I am starting to consider holding off until April since I am just now starting to study. I plan to study all MD,TF and HVAC in hopes of doing really well in the am and hopefully well enough to get over the top in the pm. I am still teetering between MD and HVAC for the PM.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

I studied for three months, but I studied HARD in those three months.


----------



## Clydeman (Jul 8, 2011)

I took and passed TF.

I think one of my biggest mistakes was spending too much time studying complex machine design related problems. I got into way too much depth in machine design. I probably wasted about 50 hours getting studying problems far more complex than what I saw on the test.

Keep in mind the problems in HVAC and MD on the morning portion of the test will be very easy. So don't spend time studying complex machine design problems (especially if you are time limited).

For TF depth, you need to really work on your speed. NCEES loves to give you a diagram of a large complex system. You need to be able to quickly identify what they are asking for and not get bogged down in all the extra details. These problems can be overwhelming at first.

Speed on the PM portion is one of the keys to passing this test. You will have plenty of time in the morning session. You will likely run out of time on the PM session.


----------



## thwlruss (Jul 8, 2011)

Seafever said:


> thwlruss said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to take the T/F depth module during the Oct. Exam
> ...


I've put in probably 200 hours so far including 150 hours I put in for the April exam. I initially planned to take the exam in April but bailed six weeks out. I've had to review pretty much everything. I'm still worried but I'm going to go thru with it this time no matter what.


----------



## thwlruss (Jul 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I studied for three months, but I studied HARD in those three months.


you must have studied pretty hard. I cannot imagine getting up to speed in three months. It took me a month just to be able to sit and concentrate enough to study. It's also been a lifestyle change that has taken time to adjust to. I'm fortunate that my GF is away so can focus. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

I started studying at the start of January. So that'd make it ~3.5 months of HARD studying.

I'll say I averaged four hours each and every day studying and the only day I took off was the day before the exam. I was mainly working problems. My stack of worked problems (front and back of paper) is easily an inch tall.


----------



## thwlruss (Jul 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I started studying at the start of January. So that'd make it ~3.5 months of HARD studying.
> I'll say I averaged four hours each and every day studying and the only day I took off was the day before the exam. I was mainly working problems. My stack of worked problems (front and back of paper) is easily an inch tall.


were you working also? I try to study 2-3 hours after work but it's hard to concentrate and hard to study aggressively. I'm able to get about 6-7 hours/day in on the weekend but again, its hard to stay aggressive as I'm exhausted by the afternoon. Im getting better though


----------



## Clydeman (Jul 8, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I started studying at the start of January. So that'd make it ~3.5 months of HARD studying.
> ...


I tried to put in about 25-30 hours a week (while working full time). My solution (as I am married with kids) was to get up at 4-4:30 in the morning and study for about two hours. Obviously I am somewhat of a morning person. I did this from the end of November until a week before the test.

I found it very hard to study late at night.

But now in retrospect I cannot believe I maintained that schedule as I can barely drag myself out of bed at 6 am.

I found it better to study in 2-4 hour increments rather than 8+ hours.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 9, 2011)

Study them, you WILL see them on the breadth section. Overall, I think the morning section is super easy. If you maximize all your points on that you will do fine going into the afternoon which can be a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2011)

I was working full time while studying. I am also married. My wife was also pregnant at the time. Talk about walking a fine line in time management, sanity, and happy wife.


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I was working full time while studying. I am also married. My wife was also pregnant at the time. Talk about walking a fine line in time management, sanity, and happy wife.


This is a good point. Take whatever we tell you with a grain of salt. Each and every one of us is different; the same goes for our situations and the actual exam administration.

I started studying on February 18 for the April 2011 exam. I felt I was under-prepared based on this board, even with my ~150 hours of study. I'd say I was over-prepared in certain areas and less so in others; it didn't seem to matter since I passed the first time. My buddy explained this to me beforehand and I thought he was crazy: don't spend much time studying beyond tabbing the book and familiarizing yourself with where stuff is. If you pass, you are done. If you fail, you'll know where to focus. He took it twice, btw.

Good luck, and relax! It's nothing more than a mind game; most/all of us are smart enough to pass the exam under normal circumstances. The 'test culture' is the most daunting aspect IMO.


----------



## thwlruss (Jul 13, 2011)

1-3-2-4 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I was working full time while studying. I am also married. My wife was also pregnant at the time. Talk about walking a fine line in time management, sanity, and happy wife.
> ...


what do you mean 'test culture'?


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Jul 13, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> 1-3-2-4 said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


I mean nothing specific, but everything in general. LOL. But seriously...the build up to the exam, the rigorous application process, staunch rules on what you can bring in, how it can be on your desk (yep, a proctor threw a hissy about 10 minutes into the exam and made us all remove our cases of books from the desks), etc. Then there is the actual process of the exam. You arrive early and stand in line to get into the room. They finally let you in and you sit. And wait. Then they pass out the booklets and you fill in your name and such. And wait. We had to spend a solid 30 minutes essentially waiting around before each session. Of course, the 4 hour session is fun-filled.

Unlike the FE (for me), the air was tense at the PE. It seems like most of the people I spoke with were there to take the test because their jobs required it.

As such, there was an uneasiness about the whole process. Of course, the tenseness tended to show through in passing conversations, as well.

I will say that YMMV...everyone is different. But for me, I can honestly say the most important thing I did (somewhat) was relax and take it easy. I personally started off putting a lot of pressure on myself, which is probably indicative of most people who join web forums to discuss test taking.


----------



## Clydeman (Jul 15, 2011)

What is hard to factor in is how mentally (and perhaps emotionally) exhausted you will be during the PM portion.

I found that I was mentally drained for the PM portion, which is obviously the hardest part.

It is a long, long day. Having a 1 1/2 hour lunch does not help. We did not start the PM portion of the test until 1:45. Try to consider this in your preparation. I would advise doing a simulated 8 hour exam. In my preparation I never did a full 8 hour simulation (never was able to find the time). I did 4 hour sessions.


----------



## 1-3-2-4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Clydeman said:


> It is a long, long day. Having a 1 1/2 hour lunch does not help. We did not start the PM portion of the test until 1:45. Try to consider this in your preparation. I would advise doing a simulated 8 hour exam. In my preparation I never did a full 8 hour simulation (never was able to find the time). I did 4 hour sessions.


Very true, and good advice. I also did two four hour practice sessions...and both were a week apart. It is definitely a 'marathon' test.

MANY people will tell you this, and yet I completely forgot...BRING ADVIL/IBUPROFEN/TYLENOL/etc. I had a headache that persisted all afternoon and really clouded my focus. It was only remedied by lager later that night.


----------

